# I Bought A Really Big Calculator



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

big un


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You should have given in and got some specs instead Jim.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought one similar to this in the early days of eBay. I thought the pic showed a nice clear, easy to read pocket calculator... Got the shock of my life when it arrived. I've always read auction postings more closely since then. 

Having said that, it's still on my desk and in regular use. (Maybe my subconscious knew that my eyes were deteriorating?!)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I was not looking for one they were at the checkout 

19 bucks lol. Hey it has a hanger can put it in the wall or sumthin


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you going to be able to see it alright?

I still can't use 'em.. they gotta be HP's RPN (Reverse Polish Notation) before I can get the right answer.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Are you going to be able to see it alright?
> 
> I still can't use 'em.. they gotta be HP's RPN (Reverse Polish Notation) before I can get the right answer.


I have not seen an RPN since the late 70's. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I Think James is pulling a fast one. It's really a very small watch. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

In days of everything mini and cute, I revolt. I have mini phones, mini laptop, mini camera, mini woman etc. Now I revolt


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

James... you are revolting. :derisive:

Also, William..., I think HP is still making a living off of RPN.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> James... you are revolting. :derisive:


No, no, it was just B4 Xmas, to quote "you are an f'ing pig you will never touch me again". Nothing about revolting


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Revolting you say! 

Reminds me of this album I used to play back in 93, in my Integra.










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William - You are one sick individual... I like that in a person.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to be able to see it alright?
> ...


I still use my HP11C and HP12C and only recently sold my HP35 :nerd:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Once I gave up on school, I didn't have much math to be bothered with. Shortly after that I purchased my first computer and have had one ever since.









Later,

William


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

My first calculator, a Sinclair, had 4 functions (+-/*) and cost me three weeks wages. I still have the slide rule that saw me through school and the start of my apprenticeship and I can still use it (or could if I could see the markings on it).

couldn't get my head around RPN however.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


I have a 12C and a Scientific on my desk as we speak! I hope you got a lot of money for that 35! Quite the collector's items!

I still have several LED calculators. I "retired" from HP a few years ago.



JWL940 said:


> My first calculator, a Sinclair, had 4 functions (+-/*) and cost me three weeks wages. I still have the slide rule that saw me through school and the start of my apprenticeship and I can still use it (or could if I could see the markings on it).
> 
> couldn't get my head around RPN however.


That HP35 was probably 1-2 months wages at the time (depending on the income bracket your in)! Everyone on here who owns a slide rule... raise your hand.

My boy is a machinist and I literally taught him how to use RPN in less than 5 minutes! He was proficient by the end of the day. It will save you so much time in calculations once you get the hang of it! I literally have to concentrate to use the old "Plus/Equals" as I call 'em.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

What would you use it for?


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow James. Bring that thing inside. I can see you crunch numbers from up here in the International Space Station!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How many batteries does that take then


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a novelty thing thats it really. And not sure how many batteries it takes have not screwed the batt cover off!


----------

